

Playing Atari with Deep Reinforcement Learning (2013) [pdf] - jeremynixon
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1312.5602v1.pdf

======
alexlikeits1999
Nathan Sprague has a mostly-working implementation at
[https://github.com/spragunr/deep_q_rl](https://github.com/spragunr/deep_q_rl)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8484313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8484313)

